# How expensive is sublimation?



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Like per shirt? how many per ink? i know the ink is really expensive but is it cheaper then say 4-5 bucks an 11-17?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Paper and Ink is a couple bucks a sheet. Maybe a little more. The real issue is all the ink that gets sucked up in head cleanings.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah im not really intrested in this anymore i thought it was for darks before i posted this but it isnt


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

It can be for darks but thats were the cut n sew folks come in.


----------



## Dynamic J (Jun 29, 2010)

freebird1963 said:


> It can be for darks but thats were the cut n sew folks come in.


Do you mean printing onto a white piece of polyester and then sewing onto a black garment? Surely not...?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

No.
All poly is white to begin with. All those cool dye subbed designs that are dark and cover the whole shirt were more than likely cut n sews.
Alot of discussions here about it.
They take the fabric block , dye sub it say black with cute little yellow duckies and then sew it together into the shirt. Not on to another piece of material.
Wala dark dye subbed shirt.

Mark


----------



## Dynamic J (Jun 29, 2010)

Ahh I see, yeah I know what you mean now! That's kind of a cryptic answer though  as you aren't really dye subbing onto a dark garment, the garment colour is the colour of the ink that you were transferring onto a white or light coloured piece of polyester! So it can't actually "be for darks"...not trying to get into an argument, just getting it straight so others don't misunderstand


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

guess maybe so but there is NO real dark in dye sub unless you sub it dark. 
But yea lot of folks coming looking to dye sub onto dark not knowing the real story behind it 

Have a good one
Mark


----------

